# Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go.



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

A few of us pottstown dudes are trying to gather the troops for another successful cruise this year. Last year we had a good turnout.
Plan is to start meeting at the wawa by Rt. 724 and Rt100 around 7:20-7:30... gas up/grub up, and roll out at around 8:00.
All are welcome to join. the more the merrier.
location of the wawa in question.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (joefrompa)*

check it


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (joefrompa)*

how many ppl usualy show up


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

1 billion


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (reginas man)*

I mean to the wawa not the show


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (reginas man)*

lots. atleast 20


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (James Himself)*

Nice ill be there in a dark olive green mk2 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (reginas man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reginas man* »_Nice ill be there in a dark olive green mk2 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the more you get the word out to the more show up


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (joefrompa)*

Wat r u going to be driving


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (reginas man)*

Is ur car brown to I mean there is a lot of vws in the booyertown area I love it haha can't exlude the audis though lot of them to


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Pottstown, PA cruise to VW show and go. (reginas man)*

joe drives a slammed helios, and i have an audi but my car wont be there. ill be sitting shotty in a calypso mk2 vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Meet location for the cruise has changed. We are going to be meeting up with some other vw guys at the eagle wawa on route 100 right before car sense. 








Heres the address
1800 Ticonderoga Boulevard, Chester Springs, PA‎ - 


_Modified by MattRad at 11:43 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Meet there at 8 we are gonna jet around 8 30


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MattRad)*

Ok um lol stupid question but how much is it to get in I see 15 and 20 wich one is it


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think its 15 for spectating and 20 to show. Are you meeting us at wawa? we are meeting at 8 and rolling by 8 30 


_Modified by MattRad at 6:50 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i got the flyer, the prices have jumped.
30 to show 20 to spectate


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MattRad)*

Yea ill be at the eagle wawa round 730 need couple cups of coffee b4 drivin that long lol at the eagle wawa right


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (reginas man)*

Is anybody gonna show up b4 8 lol I'm already at the wawa grubbbin


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (reginas man)*

Ill post my cruise pics after I edit them. I should have that done tonight


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Were u in the mk2 vr6 takin pics?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (reginas man)*

Yeah bro


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Word u gunna put pics up from the cruis up to


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (reginas man)*

Yeah, that's probably all I'm gonna post


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Nice can't wait lol how shinny did my hood come out it blinded me the whole ride haha


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (reginas man)*

just curious wene the pics are gonna be up


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (reginas man)*


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol you made my ****box look clean, thanks hunny <3


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (joefrompa)*

my car looks like ******* time for a new paintjob lol still love it though lovin the pics


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (joefrompa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joefrompa* »_lol you made my ****box look clean, thanks hunny <3

wish he wasnt in my car the whole time...i want some pictures


----------



## vrsexkitn (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ADeHelian)*

Boooo my sisters passat made pictures but my coupe didn't


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vrsexkitn)*

Well I wasn't super impressed with the way those pics turned out, ill do some work and see how they come out


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vrsexkitn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsexkitn* »_Boooo my sisters passat made pictures but my coupe didn't

















how's that look?


----------



## reginas man (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Her car is sexy wish mine looked that good


----------



## vrsexkitn (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Thanks!!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vrsexkitn)*

no problem, i just wish i wasnt so blurry


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vrsexkitn)*

pics look good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
how did everyone that showed make out?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brah)*

Thanks man. Which car was yours? I might have a good picture of it


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

I was in my fiancés black JTi w/ no hood haha 
I had started repainted the hood the night before, and it wasn't completely dry/finished Sunday morning, so we left it off







haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brah)*

Oh haha, I was wondering why there was no hood. Ill edit some of those and put them up. I'm not sure how they came out.
Anyone else on the cruise if I didn't post a pic of your car, ask, I might have a good one.


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_Oh haha, I was wondering why there was no hood. Ill edit some of those and put them up. I'm not sure how they came out.
Anyone else on the cruise if I didn't post a pic of your car, ask, I might have a good one.

awesome. Thanks dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brah)*


----------

